# Gyeon Wet coat or alternative??



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Have been using Wet coat since it came on the market and TBH love it as a top up over Cancoat, but after god knows how many bottles of the stuff I thought id see if there was anything else out there, 

Have come across Car Pro Hydro2 & FireBall Easy coat, anyone had any experience with these two?? Was close to buying some Fireball but is it any good as its more expensive that the wet coat??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Used them all

My order would be

Hydro
Wet coat 
Easy coat


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I have used Hydro and Wet coat. Wetcoat for me.


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Have you considered CarChem Hydrocoat? On par with Wetcoat for me and significantly more economical.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

What about autoglanz hydreseal, used it last weekend, very impressed with ease of use haven't tested it for protection or water behaviour yet but will do when it rains next!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I've used Hydro and found it excellent. I have bought Wetcoat but am yet to use it.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

although a lot of products are cheaper and just as easy to use, they don't offer the nano style water behaviour and durable as the like of gyeon wetcoat, carpro hydr02 / hydr02 lite and fireball easy coat. although I personally preferred the ready to use rather than having to mix when required of the concentrated hydr02


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

might give the hydro a go, is the lite just a pre mixed version??


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

taylor8 said:


> might give the hydro a go, is the lite just a pre mixed version??


yes, the hydr02 concentrate can go off after a short while once its mixed with water but the ready to use lite does not


----------



## Lukey Gti (Jul 8, 2015)

I have used Car Pro Hydro2 before really easy to use 
beads great


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Lukey Gti said:


> I have used Car Pro Hydro2 before really easy to use
> beads great


yes as does Wet Coat which i think is great, but i guess no harm than trying Hydro2 and if i dont like it go back to my fav of We Coat


----------



## BikerBob (May 7, 2011)

Purity-X is worth a look.

Regards Bob


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Another suggestion, TAC water glass seemed quite good when I used it. Seemed durable too, didn't use a whole lot to cover the car


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

CarPro HydrO2 is awesome. I really love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

acg1990 said:


> What about autoglanz hydreseal, used it last weekend, very impressed with ease of use haven't tested it for protection or water behaviour yet but will do when it rains next!


How did you go on with it? Thinking of this stuff for the various family cars I am starting to be asked to look after


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

hmm thats my wetcoat finished now time to decide!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

You'll have no choice but to try something different as there's no stocks of Wet Coat available anywhere at the moment!


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

TonyHill said:


> You'll have no choice but to try something different as there's no stocks of Wet Coat available anywhere at the moment!


haha ah well that makes me do it then haha!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Carpro hydr02 or fireball easy coat as a replacement to wetcoat

There are plenty of other variants but none of them give the true durability and resistance and nano style water behaviour of the above.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

BikerBob said:


> Purity-X is worth a look.
> 
> Regards Bob


This.

Gonz.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Just purchased some Fireball, and Fireball Snow foam as i was low on that also


----------

